# What are you listening to right now?



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

You can only post if you're actually listening to something 

I'm listening to Rebel Yell by Billy Idol. 

You?


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Im listening to duality by slipknot! x


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

sexy back - justin timberlake x


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Ne~e by Aya Matsuura


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

hello goodbye -here(in your arms)


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

one on one-kat-tun

ok now it's sexyback- justin timberlake. 8) dang good song.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Hikairi ( i think) - no idea who the artist is. It's a random song my brother downloaded.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

The Voice- Celtic Woman


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Tonight is the night - Le Click

(I'm the only one doing this now  )


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Science Fiction Double Feature- Rocky Horror Pic Show (anyone seen it or am i the only one?)


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Everything- Buckcherry

I love this song....I saw them in concert the other night...it was awesome...I crowdsurfed..yeahhha


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Sweet go u!

Unintended- Muse


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hit me up - Gia Farrell (it's the Happy Feet song  )


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

make this go on forever-snow patrol love it!!


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

make this fire go on forever is such a great song!

I'm listening to... 

Anesthetize by Porcupine Tree (awesome band)


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer (Jul 19, 2007)

Bigger than us - Miley Cyrus


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Twisted Transister- Korn


----------



## *SayAnything (Jul 23, 2007)

ESPN SportsCenter.

ROFL. my dad left the TV on


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

BYOB ~ System of a Down


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

i know this is lame but...NOBODY'S PERFECT-HANNAH MONTANA


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

omg. hannah montana? like how old are you? that's a little kiddy's show. 

sad statue ~ System of a Down


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

MIDI version of Raising the Fighting Spirit from Naruto.
(I love MIDI music


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

well i have a feeling most people on this forum are like 16-watever but im only 13 sooo......


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

how did u guess i was 16? omg you're so right. i actually act like a 16 year old? sweet. sorry i thought u were older


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

its all right but i actually hate the hannah montana shows and her music i just happened to be listening to it on the radio.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm listening to Sometimes by Cassie!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Worthless- Dunno who it's by, it's a random soundtrack thing ****!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

nascar comming fro mthe other room, my husband fell asleep with the t.v on


----------



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm listening to mostly Phil Keaggy and Antoine DUfour right now. Andy McKee is another great artist. I am a guitarist and these guys are awesome!!! Just learned a few of their songs.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Shine


By Shannon Noll (Australian Idol Runner up for the first year) :wink:


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Beat it- Micheal Jackson **** :shock:


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

LAdy GaGa --> Bad Romance


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Drop it low by Ester Dean ft. Lil Wayne & Chris Brown


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Crappy Christmas music, off the crappy radio at work...


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Mmmm. Flamenco.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Martti Servo j& Napander - Boogiewookiereggaepartyrock'nroll.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Chamillionaire - Good Morning


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

....does whinning patients in the waiting room count? :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

haha I feel your pain there, M2G. Some days I would have to say it sure does.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> haha I feel your pain there, M2G. Some days I would have to say it sure does.


lol no kidding eh!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

2+2=5 - _Radiohead_


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Hotter than a two dollar pistol- George Jones. 

My Mp3 is on shuffle. Go George Jones!!!


----------

